# We found our song.....



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Our marriage dance song. 
Prince's Erotic City.
Let me set the stage...we were at my cousin's wedding 18 years ago. He is the only son and the two others became Nuns...I kid you not. So there he was with his new wife and his Mother and MY Mother heard the song and freaked the heck out. They tried to pay the d.j. to turn it off to no avail. Hubby and I grinded on each other during this song and had a fantastic time. I laughed my butt off that this song was playing. He is now a Doctor and I die laughing thinking about this this song. Since he did something so controversial and we did too, we are bonded. Prince it is!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i am so glad you found a song just for the two you.:smthumbup: prince? aint nothin wrong with that.

did you add it to your play list?:iagree:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Not going to hear that one on the radio much!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband and I didn't have a wedding. So no song for us. 

Maybe I should make our own song, 

Called " a beautiful bride on my shabby scooter", my husband sings!

Ha ha ha..........................


----------



## takris (Sep 22, 2010)

Call me old-fashioned, but ours is "Smoke Gets in Your Eyes" by the Platters. My wife was too nervous to dance at our wedding, but she sang a different song I wrote. On our honeymoon, the small restaraunt played this song. She had never heard it, so I moved our table and asked her to dance, and it became ours.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

tarkis that is so sweet...gp your song is whatever you make it. we have kinds drifted towards sia, it reminds of us just doing us, hanging out, in the car...

we add so many songs to our playlist its up up 5 or 7 GB and we are always changing songs, we did hve a song by gorillas, but i cant recall it...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

takris said:


> Call me old-fashioned, but ours is "Smoke Gets in Your Eyes" by the Platters. My wife was too nervous to dance at our wedding, but she sang a different song I wrote. On our honeymoon, the small restaraunt played this song. She had never heard it, so I moved our table and asked her to dance, and it became ours.


Takris, that is one of the most lovely songs I have ever heard. I have always loved that song. I am sure you have seen the movie Always with Richard Dreyfuss? It is the theme song to the movie.


----------



## takris (Sep 22, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Takris, that is one of the most lovely songs I have ever heard. I have always loved that song. I am sure you have seen the movie Always with Richard Dreyfuss? It is the theme song to the movie.


My wife went bananas when we saw that movie. Said they stole our song.

Forgot to mention: Moments after we danced to the song on our honeymoon, it had created such a stir that the waitress dropped a pitcher of tea down my wife's dress.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

takris said:


> My wife went bananas when we saw that movie. Said they stole our song.
> 
> Forgot to mention: Moments after we danced to the song on our honeymoon, it had created such a stir that the waitress dropped a pitcher of tea down my wife's dress.


That song does that to people. It is truly a fabulous song! Kudos Takris. Kudos.


----------

